# [solved]KDE-4.1 zT. nicht auf deutsch

## Bitspyer

Hi,

irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht gebacken! Mein KDE-4.1 ist nur zum Teil auf deutsch umgestellt. So sind zB. im KMenu die Einträge auf Deutsch, aber die Reiter untern sind noch auf Englisch. Auch Amarok meldet sich in englisch, auch Konqueror und Dolphin sind die Menüs alle auf Englisch. Ich habe noch ein anderes System, da sind alle Menüs auf Deutsch. Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte die System identisch eingestellt, aber ich find's nicht!

In den Systemeinstellungen ist alles auf Deutsch eingestelt und kde-l10n ist auch installiert...

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Bitspyer

----------

## AmonAmarth

LINGUAS="de" in make.conf gesetzt?

was steht in /etc/env.d/ ? (vorzugsweise 02locale)

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Selbes Problem hier - kommt mir vor wie eine unvollständige Übersetzung.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass die deutsche Übersetzung (wie immer) den anderen hinterherhinkt. Ich verfolge das schon eine ganze Weile bei dem kde digest, aber wir sind wieder unter 86% gerutscht. Wie sich das verteilt, weiss ich aber nicht.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass die deutsche Übersetzung (wie immer) den anderen hinterherhinkt.

 

Das stimmt nicht. Die deutsche Ŭbersetzung erreichte bisher (wie immer) nahezu 100%, zumindest wenn es um die Ŭbersetzung der Programme geht. Aber auch die Dokumentation liegt inzwischen zu über 95% in deutscher Sprache vor. Nachzulesen ist das u.A. hier und hier.

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich verfolge das schon eine ganze Weile bei dem kde digest, aber wir sind wieder unter 86% gerutscht. Wie sich das verteilt, weiss ich aber nicht.

 

Der Digest ist zu dieser Zeit eine schlechte Quelle wenn es darum geht zu beurteilen wie gut die deutsche Ŭbersetzung des nächsten Release wird. Die Ŭbersetzer arbeiten größtenteils noch nicht an den Ŭbersetzungen für KDE 4.2. Erst wenn die Entwicklung von 4.2 den Status Message-Freeze erreicht, stürzen sich auch die dt. Ŭbersetzer auf das aktuell aufkommende Release. In der Zwischenzeit kümmern sie sich eher darum die Ŭbersetzungen/Dokumentationen für KDE 4.1 zu polieren. Hinzu kommt noch das die dt. Ŭbersetzer Module nicht bzw. nicht vorrangig  übersetzen, die nicht in das nächste Release aufgenommen werden (KDevelop z.B.). 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Bitspyer

O Mann!!! 

02locale in env.d hat gefehlt...... War unter kde-3.5 wohl noch nicht so tragisch...

Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt...

----------

